# Copper @ Maryland Shelter. Basenji/Jindo Male



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

_***Permission to Cross-Post***_
U r g e n t

*Contact: *
Prince Georges County Animal Management Division
301-499-8300
ID: A285726​
*Copper / ID: A285726*
Breed - Korean Jindo / Basenji
Age - 1 year, 2 months
Size - 35-40lbs apprx.
Sex - Male
Do you like a dog with spunk? Then Copper could be the dog for you!
I'm intelligent and already know how to sit but I'd love to learn more. I'm playful and would like to have some fun with you, toys, treats and I will always be a loyal friend. 
I'll be neutered given my rabies, microchip and a pet license if you adopt me.

Please hurry I only have a _limited time_ here! 

Video:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10546671#



























Can't adopt but would like to foster? 
Then please contact... [email protected]​


----------

